# Vans 2012 Hi-Standard



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking for some fit advice from anyone who has these boots. I've heard they run a half size smaller than ur normal shoe size. I normally wear 8.5 to 9 in shoes. Can anyone confirm the fit and if they had to go smaller or bigger versus their shoe size? Thanks.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Vanek26 said:


> Looking for some fit advice from anyone who has these boots. I've heard they run a half size smaller than ur normal shoe size. I normally wear 8.5 to 9 in shoes. Can anyone confirm the fit and if they had to go smaller or bigger versus their shoe size? Thanks.


they fit pretty true to size...i wear a 9 shoe everyday and tried on a 9 at the store. when buying boots, you want your toe to be pretty close to the edge so when they mold to your foot and pack out, they should be good to go.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

I wear usually a 10.5 shoe size and have size 10s in the hi-standards but they are a half size to big. Iv got the wiigs in a 9.5 and they fit me perfect. I would try and go some where and try them on if I could but I think all of vans boots fit somewhat the same in terms of size but I am not 100% sure about that.

Also hi-standards are really soft for snowboard boots. I think there like a 2/10 on vans scale and vans boots seem to be softer overall than other boot companies.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

DaToast said:


> I wear usually a 10.5 shoe size and have size 10s in the hi-standards but they are a half size to big. Iv got the wiigs in a 9.5 and they fit me perfect. I would try and go some where and try them on if I could but I think all of vans boots fit somewhat the same in terms of size but I am not 100% sure about that.
> 
> Also hi-standards are really soft for snowboard boots. I think there like a 2/10 on vans scale and vans boots seem to be softer overall than other boot companies.


strange...i've worn a size 9 shoe for a long time. i own a pair of size 9 wiigs and tried on the hi standards in 9 at the store and that would've been good for me as well. the vans in general fit a normal and narrow size foot. if you have a wider than normal foot than that might be the reason some people are sizing up. if this is the case, the vans might not be the best boot for you.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Get properly fit. Get measured weighted and unweighted. That will show you how much your foot pronates or expands. Get in soles like Superfeet to support the arch and secure the foot. Then you will know what size boot you will be in. Going straight off of your shoe size is a pretty bad idea (shoes are cut heel to ball and boots are based off a total length last).


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys. I ordered a 9 from Zappos. They've got free ship both ways, so if they don't fit I'm not out any return ship fees. Plus they were actually $10 cheaper than any other place online. I'd try them on in-store, but unfortunately where I live there aren't many shops and the ones we do have don't carry Vans boots. From what I've read they seem like great boots for the price and I like that they have a heat-moldable liner.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Vanek26 said:


> Thanks for the info, guys. I ordered a 9 from Zappos. They've got free ship both ways, so if they don't fit I'm not out any return ship fees. Plus they were actually $10 cheaper than any other place online. I'd try them on in-store, but unfortunately where I live there aren't many shops and the ones we do have don't carry Vans boots. From what I've read they seem like great boots for the price and I like that they have a heat-moldable liner.


good choice...super comfy boots. better than most burtons, 32, and dc boots i've tried.


----------

